

Show HN: Compiler development - rcorcs

I&#x27;m currently developing a compiler for Oberon (x86, x64, MIPS) and also a compiler for C.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rcorcs&#x2F;OberonC<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rcorcs&#x2F;rcc<p>Contributions are welcome.
======
swah
Maybe try [http://reddit.com/r/compilers](http://reddit.com/r/compilers)

